# T-Shirt Forums Member Link Exchange



## AeonTees (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello again!

Does anyone feel like establishing an informal link exchange among group members? I figure we are all selling original designs, so even though we are all in competition with each other on one level or another, we are still unique and would all benefit from something of the sort.

We are redesigning our site right now so it'll be a day or so before we are ready to start adding links, but I thought I'd throw that out there and see if anyone was interested.

Thanks,

Chris
Aeon T-Shirts & Apparel


----------



## angryred (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds good to me - let me know when you have redesigned your site and I'll add you to our links page.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Id be happpy to echange links with people from this site. My site is www.radicalrags.com


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Another option that might be useful would be a list of member sites linked right off the forums or something. If Rodney is up for it it'd be pretty nice I think =)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If Rodney is up for it it'd be pretty nice I think =)


I had thought about something like this, but I'm not sure how I would easily implement it yet.

There are already lots of places to list your t-shirt designs, and I already have the T-Shirt Gallery which gets good results in the search engines and links directly to your site.

I'd prefer that any link exchange requesting be done "off board" though...thanks


----------

